# vancouver/victoria/seattle sept 2006



## caaahern (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi everyone, we are planning a trip to the Pacific Northwest in September 2006.  Our plans are not all the way settled yet, we are spending a week near Glacier National Park and Calgary in early September. After that we want to go over to the Vancouver/Victoria area and maybe eventually Seattle.  I realize that there are not many timeshares in that area but wow, I have been shut out completely  with all search combinations that I have been trying, a wide range of dates, very basic to larger accomodations, although there will only be two of us so we do not require a great deal of room.  I can get places in Whistler and outside of the main cities, but we really do want to stay in town as mobility is limited for one of us.  Any good strategies that any of you can suggest. Thanks and happy holidays and 2006 one and all.   


Cathy in CT


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 28, 2005)

One option may be to do a direct trade with a worldmark member as they have TS locations in both Seattle and Vancouver. Another is Priceline, for hotel accom. since it just the two of you. 

Enjoy your trip, September is one of the best times to visit the northwest. The weather will likely be pleasant and the summer crowds go away just after Labor day. 

Good Luck


----------



## travelbug (Dec 30, 2005)

In downtown Seattle Worldmark/Trendwest now have rooms at the Camlin Hotel.

On 'craigs list' there are accommodations offered 10 minutes from city center.  - look under vacation rentals.

Hope this helps.

Travelbug


_I removed the link as it went to a totally different site. A link to craigslist in seattle, vacation rentals is http://seattle.craigslist.org/vac/ _


----------



## RonaldCol (Jan 3, 2006)

If you have an RCI Points account go check availability at the Aviawest timeshare on Robson. It's in Vancouver. We got two weeks of a one bedroom for our visit in July 2006 for a very reasonable price.


----------



## eal (Jan 4, 2006)

*friends' townhouse*

Hi Cathy,

I have friends who have just finished renovating their Victoria townhouse and are renting it for periods of time (we all live in Calgary).  This is the website, but they told me that there is a "friends" rate that is lower than the quoted rates - if you contact them tell them that Ann Lawson suggested that you make inquiries.  

http://www.stayinvictoria.ca


----------



## dlr47 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Whistler available*

[_Edited to delete ad. Ads, including offers or requests to rent weeks, are not permitted on these forums. Please try the Classified Ads (link at the top of this page)._ Dave M, BBS Administrator]


----------

